

WPA2 wireless security cracked - yacn
http://phys.org/news/2014-03-wpa2-wireless.html

======
mattkrea
What is new about this?

That forced deauth / reconnection and handshake capture has been in tutorials
all over the web for years.

------
jwcrux
Anyone have the full text of the paper?

